#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  PPPoe separados por Vlans

## jiago

boa tarde,

rapaziada, estou com uma duvida a respeito de Vlans 

temos hoje 4 RBs em nossa rede, tirando a borda, e em cada torre temos 1, so que com o crescimento expontaneo do numero de clientes, estas Rbs que estao nas torres, estao saturadas com o processamento muito alto.

então estou com a seguinte ideia, tenho em mente em tentar fazer os clientes logarem no meu pop principal, por exemplo um cliente do bairro A, que fica 10Km do pop central, se autenticar no pppoe server na Vlan 100, passando por dentro da rb que esta na torre, ou seja ela, so vai servir como um switch gerenciavel por onde passo as Vlans 

agr eis a quetao, como consigo fazer este processo ? através do OSPF, MPLS ? 

quem puder dar uma força, fico agradecido.

As criticas e sujestoes sao bem vindas

----------


## Especialista

Bom dia!!!

Desafio grande chefe.

Segue um exemplo-01 de modelo de Projeto.



Segue um exemplo-02 de modelo de Projeto.





Atenciosamente,

Ronaldobios
(62) 9.9651-2882

----------


## wld.net1

se for grande a rede, vc pode usar vlan + osfp, mas se for pequeno vlan + roteamento estatico

----------


## jiago

essa infra ai, e muito complexa jovem, mais gostei do senario

----------


## jiago

como funcionaria usar as vlans + ospf ?

----------


## wld.net1

faz um desenho ai, pode ser no paint mesmo

----------


## portalink

Faço aqui as vlans no concentrador pppoe e nos pontos de acesso onde os clientes se conectam.

----------


## jiago

como assim amigo ?

----------


## fhayashi

Cara, é assim. Se vc tiver algum anel (pode ser por rádio também, por exemplo ligando 3 torres), melhor fazer a nuvem MPLS. Só vai ter de ver se essas RBs aguentam o tranco da Bridge colocando e tirando a label.

Agora se não for fazer esse anel, arranca as RBs dos POPs, coloca switch gerenciável, cria a vlan por painel, setor, o que for mais intuitivo para você gerenciar depois e transporta tudo para autenticar no seu pop.

Agora, no Rádio, nunca tive problemas de autenticar remoto, mas sempre preferi a autenticação no proprio POP, mas é uma cisma minha que não confio tanto nesses protocolos L2 puros para segurar a onda em uma conexão de rádio.

Quanto ao OSPF não resolve nada, é só uma ferramenta util que vc pode usar para facilitar a propagação de rotas mas veja que ela atua na camada 3.

----------


## daniellannes

Tua ideia é centralizar tudo os pppoe?

----------


## avatar52

> se for grande a rede, vc pode usar vlan + osfp, mas se for pequeno vlan + roteamento estatico


Se começa pequeno com roteamento estático, na hora que ficar grande vai ter trabalho pra evoluir. Por quê não começa certo já? 

Percam o medo do roteamento dinâmico[1], se bem feito, é sucesso. 

[1] http://site.redesbrasil.com.br/imers...dokzs5&video=1

----------

